# They found a way out...



## LittleFishJoe (Jun 29, 2014)

So just before I was ready to pass out last nite, 2 of my snails found a way outta the tank. I only noticed when I heard a strange noise like someone threw a pebble at my window. I gotta outta bed and used the flashlight to look around so I wouldn't bother the fish, and found both on the floor!! 

I put them back in the tank and looked for their escape route, it was the opening in the eggcrate I made for the probes. Dang ninja sails made me spend a dollar on more plastic knitting stuff to cover a hole less than a 1'x1' hahaha. 

Guess they never got that "if your friends jump off a bridge" talk *r2


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Apple snails? Yes, that can happen. The feel in the water, not well. No food, no oxygen or something.


----------

